# How do I permanently display the progress bar?



## jess7878 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello,

For my job, I watch tv shows and write about the watercooler moments for an online recap show. I have to write the approximate time code down of various scenes to submit to the editor but it's a pain to have to use the remote everytime I need to see what time the moment occurred.

Is there a hack that will keep the green progress bar at the bottom permanently displayed so I can reference it quickly? I'm using a Series One.

Thanks so much!
Jessica


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Stream them to your PC and use the time display in Windows Media Player?


----------



## jess7878 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, but I'm actually watching the Tivo feed from a slingbox. So if there's a way to do that in sling media player, I'm all ears!


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

http://www.benlo.com/slingbox/


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Use a stopwatch?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

There's probably a way to grab the elapsed show time from MFS and have a script send it to OSD once a second. That might be more annoying than showing the progress bar continuously, which I don't think is possible.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

This was posted a while back but I forget by whom.

On-screen clock and Elapsed Time Indicator - Similarly, Select-Play-Select-9-Select (SPS9S) turns on an on-screen clock in the lower right corner of the screen. While watching a recording it also shows the elapsed time of the playback.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

Soapm said:


> This was posted a while back but I forget by whom.
> 
> On-screen clock and Elapsed Time Indicator - Similarly, Select-Play-Select-9-Select (SPS9S) turns on an on-screen clock in the lower right corner of the screen. While watching a recording it also shows the elapsed time of the playback.


[Slaps forehead]
That's right! :up: I forgot about that!
[/Slaps forehead]

Still though, The Slingbox recorder software linked to a few posts above does this nicely!


----------



## jess7878 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for that Soapm. It worked perfectly on my Series 2 Tivo but when I tried it on my Series 1 (the one that I need it on), it only showed the local time, not the time elapsed of the program, which I really need. Any advice?

Thanks!!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Get a series 2? <Sarcasm>


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

jess7878 said:


> Thanks for that Soapm. It worked perfectly on my Series 2 Tivo but when I tried it on my Series 1 (the one that I need it on), it only showed the local time, not the time elapsed of the program, which I really need. Any advice?


I just tried Select-Play-Select-9-Select on my DSR-6000 which is a series 1 DirecTiVo unit and it shows both the clock and the time elapsed into the program WHEN YOU PLAY BACK A RECORDED PROGRAM. It doesn't do it on a live program.

If you have to do this process on a currently recording program, start a recording for it and watch it just a few minutes behind.


----------



## jess7878 (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, a series two would definitely help but unfortunately I'm watching someone else's tivo who gets east coast feeds so kind of have to deal with what I have.

It's a Sony Tivo Series 1 and all it shows is the clock, even when playing back a recorded program that is days old. I'm SO close! Help!


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

jess7878 said:


> It's a Sony Tivo Series 1 and all it shows is the clock, even when playing back a recorded program that is days old.


Perhaps the Sony in question is an SVR-2000 (Do I have that model # right?) or other standalone model that doesn't use S-P-S-9-S the same way.

But, still the option to use http://www.benlo.com/slingbox/ for this situation seems ideal. You start streaming at the beginning of the show and the viewer program will show you the elapsed time into the STREAM. You can even record the stream locally so that you don't have to deal with the delay introduced by using the Slingbox remote and the necessary buffering. Pause, rewind, play, etc. will happen locally. I use the software on my laptop on occasion.

Barring that, or someone else's new idea, I think you might just want a stopwatch sitting next to your screen.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

Any resolution on this yet Jess7878?


----------

